# My first espresso setup.



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey all,

Well here is my setup, a gaggia classic with OPV set to 10 bar static and a eureka mignon (which luckily works unlike some of the others bought from the same seller).

I usually have some espresso cups on top but I was tinkering inside today so I moved them into cupboard temporarily.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cool, always nice to see people's set up pics .


----------



## photojonny (Jun 9, 2013)

I love the post-it note on the wall......


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Haha, thanks - it was in relation to my university dissertation and exams, nothing like a bit of motivation from a loved one.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow - a Classic that writes affectionate post it notes - bless! Nice set up.


----------

